# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Summer Reading '14

## Scheherazade

*~

Please nominate the book you would like to read this summer by June 27th.

This year's theme: 

Books with single word titles ("a/an/the" do not count)

~*

----------


## Scheherazade

I will nominate "A Fable" by Faulkner.

----------


## Scheherazade

No takers?

----------


## bouquin

_Summer_ by Edith Wharton

----------


## neilgee

The Stranger by Albert Camus

----------


## Marbles

The Joke by Milan Kundera.

Read it already!

----------

